# Sheraton Desert Oasis or Marriott Canyon Villas?



## M&JJ (Jan 20, 2011)

We are planning a summer vacation that includes Phoenix.  Yes I know it will be hot as we have vacationed in Phoenix at that time before.  We have a limited window of opportunity and were hoping to trade in to the Westin Kierland.  At present there is no availability for trade into that resort so I am looking at Sheraton Desert Oasis or Marriott Canyon Villas.  We are a family with 5 kids (blended family) at the ages of 15 / 14 / 13 / 10 / 1.  The kids really enjoyed the Westin Kierland activities and especially the waterslide and pools.  What would be your preference between these two resorts?  Perhaps there is something better than either of these that our family would enjoy other than these?  I would really appreciate any opinions.

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2011)

Why don't you put in an ongoing request for WKV?  Remember, the online inventory is just the leftovers, after ongoing requests have been filled.  I'd use the WMH week for the exchange if you can, so you get the Starwood to Starwood priority in II.


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2011)

*Choose Marriott's Canyon Villas*

If your choice is between the Sheraton Desert Oasis and Marriott's Canyon Villas, I would definitely choose Marriott's Canyon Villas.  It's a nicer resort with a lot more for both adults and kids to do.  At Canyon Villas, you'll also have access to the facilities of the JW Marriott Hotel, including the lazy river.  I have stayed at the Sheraton and, while quite nice, it isn't even in the same league as the Marriott.

Steve


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would have to say the Marriott Canyon Villas because of it's proximity to the Marriott Resort.  The SDO is a little older (I think some of the units are three floor with no elevator).  They have a nice big pool with a cool water feature - and a hot tub big enough for 20 of your closest friends.  The Marriott, on the other hand seems to be a little fresher, they have a very nice onsite pool and access to the JWM hotel which has better water features.  The last time I checked there was a bus and free access (they are about a mile or so apart). Both resorts are relatively close to each other but the SDO is more condo oriented versus resort IMHO.  Of course, the Westin is VERY nice.


----------



## funtime (Jan 20, 2011)

Look at the II getaways.  We found ridiculousy cheap prices in August for Kierland Villas and went and had a great time.


----------

